# Bad day



## StillRemains (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay, I'm having a really bad day. First, I had a relative of his call me last night and say he was crying about wanting to come. I asked when that was and answer I got was last week. I'm guessing this was when he first left and didn't have anywhere to go and then asked to come stay at home until he found a place. 

Something else weird, I'm hearing he's been out but not drinking, which is highly unusual for him. Other little things people have told me, it's like he is doing the 180. I don't know if it's sincere or if he's just trying to keep his nose clean in the event of divorce, since he's really afraid I'm going to get a divorce attorney and play dirty against him. 

Then today, he emails me to say he needs money for cable hookup. He's acting very, very cold to me now. I know I'm not supposed to be thinking/caring what he is feeling or thinking but I am today and I'm having a hard time coping. OMG, I hate this all so much.


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

You going to think about him for a while, so get used to it. Whatever you do, DO NOT send him money for cable hook up, or anything else. He wants out of the house, so he needs to figure it out for himself.

In fact, if you have joint checking and savings accounts, you might consider taking half of whatever is in them in deposit them into you own new accounts. That is the first thing I did when I found out about my wife's affair (that and stop my paycheck from being deposited into our joint checking). They want to be on their own, well, then they finance it on their own.


----------

